# Do I need Windows Media Player?....



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm using Media Player Classic, which I personally like alot better, and seeing as I don't really ever use Windows Media Player any longer, I'd like to delete it. But I am wondering if there are any files that can be played on Windows Media Player that cannot be played in Media Player Classic. If not, Is there any reason that I would want to keep this at all?....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not that i know of i never use it


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

With the proper codecs (Coder/decoders) installed you can play any file with virtually any player. I also prefer MP Classic to the latest from M$ so I say it's worth it to just remove MP 10.


----------

